

Experiences from CloudFlare's heartbleed challenge - stressmuffin
https://hacking.ventures/mining-cloudflares-heartbleed-challenge/

======
dewey
Is it just me or is there some weird JavaScript in place to make scrolling
annoying/softer? [Chrome, Mac OS]

